# Suggest a good smaller scale Pinarello Dealer



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Looking at buying a Pinarello Paris Carbon. I am sort of tempted to buy abroad to save the $$ a little and also because the shop who is my local Pinarello dealer is not one I wish to deal with (never willing to give discounts etc).

If you can make a suggestion it'd be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Trevor!


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

Trevor! said:


> Looking at buying a Pinarello Paris Carbon. I am sort of tempted to buy abroad to save the $$ a little and also because the shop who is my local Pinarello dealer is not one I wish to deal with (never willing to give discounts etc).
> 
> If you can make a suggestion it'd be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


We just picked up Pinarello last year, and I have done several custom builds so far (mostly Dogmas and F4:13's). I will have a Paris Carbon in stock for a demo (a 54cm) come April and can get any size you want for purchase. Price-wise, I can match or slightly beat both WrenchScience and CompetitiveCyclist and am happy to do custom builds (a Paris Carbon will obviously be a custom build, at least here in the US). 

I haven't ridden the Paris Carbon yet (hardly anyone has) but I am expeciting it to compare well with the Dogma: smoother, lighter, maybe not quite as stiff. I have one on order (but I am still thinking about trading over to a Dogma FP, as I already ride a Look 585, and the Paris Carbon is likely to be darn similiar to that bike. Plus, I like the more traditional look of the Dogma). 

I will be in Japan until March 9th, but if you want to PM me sooner, we can speak a bit about what your needs would be. Good luck with your bike search! 

Scott
Village Bike and Ski
541-593-2453


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

dawgcatching said:


> Price-wise, I can match or slightly beat both WrenchScience and CompetitiveCyclist and am happy to do custom builds (a Paris Carbon will obviously be a custom build, at least here in the US).


With all due respect Scott, I'll take that as a challenge. Looks like this could work to your benefit Trevor. We only do custom builds and have much experience with Pinarello (dealer for four years now). I have sold two Paris Carbon and have one more (55cm) here.

BTW: Don't let our huge web presence fool you. We are a small shop (11 employess currently) who found the internet to be a great tool to allow us to do what we love to do

-Dennis
you can click the link in my signature.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Is the dogma fp as smooth as the paris carbon? I would assume the dogma is stiffer, as long as the dogma is more comfortable than my all aluminum frame i will probably get the dogma. I am torn between the paris carbon and the dogma fp? Any suggestions [email protected]?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

jnims29 said:


> Is the dogma fp as smooth as the paris carbon? I would assume the dogma is stiffer, as long as the dogma is more comfortable than my all aluminum frame i will probably get the dogma. I am torn between the paris carbon and the dogma fp? Any suggestions [email protected]?


Hey Jnims,

The Dogma FP is one of the stiffest frames I've been on. Smooth? Yes. Will you feel every bump in the road? No, not really. The Dogma FP reminds me a little of titanium... make that titanium on steroids. I would bet money that the Dogma FP is going to be smoother/ more comfortable and even stiffer than your all aluminum bike.
I will venture to say that the Paris Carbon is going to have a "smoother" ride. It's the nature of carbon to be smooth. The Paris Carbon is more than 400grams lighter than the Dogma FP.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Jnims,
> 
> The Dogma FP is one of the stiffest frames I've been on. Smooth? Yes. Will you feel every bump in the road? No, not really. The Dogma FP reminds me a little of titanium... make that titanium on steroids. I would bet money that the Dogma FP is going to be smoother/ more comfortable and even stiffer than your all aluminum bike.
> I will venture to say that the Paris Carbon is going to have a "smoother" ride. It's the nature of carbon to be smooth. The Paris Carbon is more than 400grams lighter than the Dogma FP.


[email protected],

What is the weight of the dogma fp frame only in a 54cm? I have heard everything from 1200~1400 grams. I am not that concerned with weight since I live currently in FL, no climbing. Then, I am moving back to Northwest IN for work. Anyways i don't need a superlight frame b/c FL is very flat and IN has small rolling hills. That is why i am leaning more towards the dogma rather than the paris carbon. Although the $1100 difference of the 2 frames makes the paris more appealing. I cannot decide.  I need help.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

jnims29 said:


> [email protected],
> 
> What is the weight of the dogma fp frame only in a 54cm? I have heard everything from 1200~1400 grams. I am not that concerned with weight since I live currently in FL, no climbing. Then, I am moving back to Northwest IN for work. Anyways i don't need a superlight frame b/c FL is very flat and IN has small rolling hills. That is why i am leaning more towards the dogma rather than the paris carbon. Although the $1100 difference of the 2 frames makes the paris more appealing. I cannot decide.  I need help.


I just weighed the 2005 54cm Dogma FP (did someone say discount?) and it came in at just over 3 pounds with the headset. I'd like to give you an accurate down to the gram measurement, but some knuckle head knocked our scale off of the countr and we haven't replaced it yet.
The PC is a stunning frame. I would put one under my bottom, but working at a bike shop is a labor of love. I will have to settle with the Opera Canova (poor me.)


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> With all due respect Scott, I'll take that as a challenge. Looks like this could work to your benefit Trevor. We only do custom builds and have much experience with Pinarello (dealer for four years now). I have sold two Paris Carbon and have one more (55cm) here.
> 
> BTW: Don't let our huge web presence fool you. We are a small shop (11 employess currently) who found the internet to be a great tool to allow us to do what we love to do
> 
> ...


Dennis-I didn't mean to offend you. I was just going off of your web prices. I haven't pursued web sales, only local walk-in traffic (the bigger shops in the Bend area don't like to hassle with custom builds, more or less). Plus, we only have 2 techs (myself included, and I am also the buyer/manager) and 750 square feet of total space, so we are a REAL small outfit. 

Glad you guys are doing well with your custom builds. I would love to do more of it if I had more time, but frankly our rental/demo business is much more profitable, and with out staff and space limitations, I am somewhat constrained.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

I still haven't gotten my hands on the Paris Carbon for an extended test (others may feel free to chime in) but my standard Dogma is smoother than most alloy frames (I thought it to be a tad bit smoother than my CAAD8) but nowhere as smooth as my 585, or my old Carbon Lex. It is also comparable to the newest Six13. Me, at 150lbs, cannot really flex anything-I am not a good judge of stiffness. I would say the Dogma has more of a solid feel, the 585 more of a really light, pay a bit more attention front end and lower weight. I had to get used to the superlight fork, which doesn't track quite as well at speed unless you are on it (once I adjusted, there were no worries). The Dogma is the ultimate power and crit bike, but as noted, not for weight weenies. I would gladly own either, or in my case, both.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

dawgcatching said:


> Dennis-I didn't mean to offend you. I was just going off of your web prices. I haven't pursued web sales, only local walk-in traffic (the bigger shops in the Bend area don't like to hassle with custom builds, more or less). Plus, we only have 2 techs (myself included, and I am also the buyer/manager) and 750 square feet of total space, so we are a REAL small outfit.
> 
> Glad you guys are doing well with your custom builds. I would love to do more of it if I had more time, but frankly our rental/demo business is much more profitable, and with out staff and space limitations, I am somewhat constrained.


Hey Scott-No offense taken, like I said... it sounded like a challenge. Honestly, we are not trying to steal business from the lbs. If (everyone please take note) someone is working with their local dealer and then come to me seaking a better price, I encourage them to buy from the local dealer who has already invested time and energy. Many of our customers do not have high-end dealers near-by or have had bad experiences with their local dealer.
Custom builds are alot of fun, but there certainly are headaches (I've been waiting for Fulcrum Racing 1's forever). Thanks for the note Scott.. all the best


----------



## PineNut (Jun 5, 2005)

*Is the Dogma fp smooth*



jnims29 said:


> Is the dogma fp as smooth as the paris carbon? I would assume the dogma is stiffer, as long as the dogma is more comfortable than my all aluminum frame i will probably get the dogma. I am torn between the paris carbon and the dogma fp? Any suggestions [email protected]?


Sorry I can't give you a comparative versus the Paris Carbon - I have a Dogma FP and the f4:13 however. The Dogma FP is definitely stiffer but I don't equate that with uncomfortable at all. I am a heavier rider - 185lbs - so any stiffness in the 2 frames gets ironed out. They are both beaauuutttiful frames and great bikes to ride. I am not a racer or a crit rider - just an enthusaistic reccy who enjoys an early morning spin ....... a 50 miler is a long ride for me.

The wheels you choose will make a big difference !!!!!! I have Campy Eurus on the Dogma FP and Mavic ES on the f4:13. Just upgraded the ES from a previous set of Elites - a very noticable change in the behaviour of the bike - not just climbing but the feedback on the downhill complements the f4:13 very nicely now.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sweet, thanks for all the info guys. I am going to pull the trigger on a Dogma FP sometime in the near future. I plan to start racing competitvely. RIght now i am just putting in the serious training miles and workouts with our shop owner. (he is a cat 1 sprinter) Let me tell you, i have really improved in a very short time on the bike(around 4 months). Having never ridden full carbon for any length of time, i am hoping the dogma doesn't beat me up like my allez does. Right now i weigh 160lbs. I wasn't that concerned about stiffness until our shop owner told me how powerful my sprints are, and suggested my next frame be on the stiffer side of things. I guess my question is, would the dogma be too harsh for road racing? I want it to be a good siff all-arounder.


----------



## bluegeorge (Oct 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I just weighed the 2005 54cm Dogma FP (did someone say discount?) and it came in at just over 3 pounds with the headset. I'd like to give you an accurate down to the gram measurement, but some knuckle head knocked our scale off of the countr and we haven't replaced it yet.
> The PC is a stunning frame. I would put one under my bottom, but working at a bike shop is a labor of love. I will have to settle with the Opera Canova (poor me.)


[email protected] - Any thoughts/impressions about the Canova? I'm curious to know if there's an any major difference between the Canova and the F4:13. Thanks.


----------



## szkaitec (Jan 24, 2006)

*service*

Previously,I got very good impression on "Wrench....
Probably from ur website.
I sent some mail inquiries for Paris carbon. But I feel ur response is not quite active......
But when I negotiate with "Glory cycles". They gave me quick reply no matter what I asked
with my poor English. I placed P.O. to them on 20 Feb.

But now I felt your manner seems quite good,active. If I met you earlier. I would be glad to 
have a deal with u.


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

*Truly Small Scale*



Trevor! said:


> Looking at buying a Pinarello Paris Carbon. I am sort of tempted to buy abroad to save the $$ a little and also because the shop who is my local Pinarello dealer is not one I wish to deal with (never willing to give discounts etc).
> 
> If you can make a suggestion it'd be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



May I suggest that you take a look at Business Cycles (www.businesscycles.com). This is a one man LBS in Miami, Florida. I did not buy my Opera Palladio from him (he was was not carrying Pinarello/Opera three years ago), but he did build it up for me and build the wheels as well (I like to think it was my Opera build that conviced him to carry Pinarello). He specializes in high end custom builds and is very meticulous. Good luck.


----------

